# Win A Potrait Of Your Pet!



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

Crossposting from Rabbit Chat.

Thanks to Sue's great idea, I am making this a fundraiser!

The winner, who can guess the *total* amount spent at my vets on the rescue in the past 21 months (26th April 2008 until 6th January 2010) *to the nearest pound*, will win....

A years sponsorship of one of our sponsor buns: Muffin, Crumpet, or Waffle.

And Sue Ferris has _very_ kindly offered the prize of a 14ins x 18ins Gouche painting on canvas of the prizewinners rabbit(or other small 4 legged furry) from a photograph. -

If photo is of a pair or trio thats fine but not of a whole rescue!!
Sue is an amateur artist and has an Art "A" level.
2nd prize will be:









and 3rd prize will be:









both are watercolour unframed pictures from the RU calendar that Sue has painted in advance.
I will run this until the *31st January*
And it is a minimum donation of *£3* to enter.

This can be payed by paypal, cheque, or via card over the phone directly to my vets!
*Please pm me any guesses*

Just to add, it is the total amount spent at our vets in the past 21 months 

The money raised will be going towards our vet bills, and towards buying two new hutch blocks, after the harsh weather has meant we have had to get rid of two.


----------

